# Bron



## bron (Feb 7, 2013)

hi, I am very new to bee keeping, we live in Alice Springs, Central Australia. Our bees have become very 'inactive' over our very hot summer. We opened the hive (about 6 months old) and there is no honey or capped combs. Bees are still active inside the hive. Unfortunately we could not see the queen bee, but didn't want to open hive for along time. I put some sugar syrup out for them, but they have not gone to it- advise please!! Cheers


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site Bron. I'm sure someone will be able to advise you. I'm a newbee always looking to learn. Good luck!


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Make sure that your bees also have a source of water. In hot weather, they need water to cool the inside of the hive. The lack of capped brood is troubling, you may be queenless. Did you see any eggs or larvae?


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Bron,

It sure has been hot here lately as well! Have had a number of plants in my garden dying off.

The lack of brood is due to very little amount of nectar or pollen coming in for some time, and possibly the hive being too hot for brood rearing. If they have no nectar or pollen stored they are likely starving or soon will be. They are also likely spending most of their time trying to cool the hive. In your area I would make sure they are in the shade all day, have good ventilation (having both a top and bottom entrance is good) and have water nearby. 

As they are a new hive, it sounds like they haven't had enough time to build up enough stores so will need assistance.

I would feed them by placing a snap lock plastic bag full of sugar syrup (5 parts sugar to 3 parts water) inside the top of the hive. Just poke several holes in the top of it. Making sure they can get on top of the bag.

As the queen is not laying, her abdomen will have shrunk and so she will be a lot harder to spot unless she is marked.

Matthew Davey


----------



## bron (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you very much Mathew-will replace bottles of sugar syrup I have put on top of hive (that they have not touched) with bag inside- actually- may leave them and add bag of sugar syrup inside. I will hopefully write soon with good news.
cheers, Bron



MattDavey said:


> Hi Bron,
> 
> It sure has been hot here lately as well! Have had a number of plants in my garden dying off.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I am reading very good ideas posted by others here. Please let me know the temperatures in degrees so I can better understand what hot means and for how many days. Can you get eggs from another hive if necessary?


----------



## bron (Feb 7, 2013)

The month of january hit temps 40-44 degrees for a couple- few of weeks. It is now between 37-40 most days, dry heat. The bees have a source of water, two boxes on hive and a shade sail over the top. Since putting the sugar syrup inside they do seem more active- do not seem interested in the 2 bottles of sugar syrup i have put on top of hive (inverted and on a plank of wood they can fly underneith to get sugar syrup from holes in lids)

cheers, Bron



samoadc said:


> I am reading very good ideas posted by others here. Please let me know the temperatures in degrees so I can better understand what hot means and for how many days. Can you get eggs from another hive if necessary?


----------

